# Lack of success



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Ok,
So we now who has had success. But who hasn't?? I've been out in Coshocton County on Monday and Delaware on Friday and haven't heard much.
Has anybody else not heard as many gobblers this season? Just curious.
ski


----------



## bowmaniac (Feb 4, 2006)

I've hunted Monday,Tuesday,and Friday,with no success,but had an interesting day Tuesday.Monday eveningI roosted a gobbler and went backTuesday morningat about 5:45 am.he was already gobblingfrom the roost.Set up about 100yards from him.at about 6:15 I had 3 hens fly down and all heck broke loose.The hens weretalking the gobbler was gobbling and i would throw a few calls in as well.At about 7:00 ami seen movement coming to my hen decoy an dgot my gun up and ready.A big hen walked up to within7 yards of me.To make a long story short he probably gobbled at least 50 times that morning but he would never show himself.Although i never got a chance at him,it was one of the best days spent in the turkey woods.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

i think that alot of the gobblers are henned up right now. You can be the best caller in the world and if that gobbler is with his hens then you most likely still wont call him in. What I did was pattern where the hens flwe down at in then moring and then on friday those hens flew right to me, and soon after came the gobblers. Pay more attention to the hens and you will find the gobblas.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

its all about being where the turkeys want to go! then you could be the worst caller in the world and still call in a bird!if they are moving through that area frequently and they went that way the day before! set up there!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

went up to Bucyrus area and hunted this am. One started to gobble around 8am. He gobbled for a half an hour while he went along a ridge. We called, yet he kept moving away.
ski


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

you hunting public or private land! cause if it is a bird that was pressured could have been called to then shot at they alter the way they go about their day! now he wont come to the call... he expects the hen to come to him! educated birds are tough birds to call in! id just find a different bird..... or try complete off the wall things to get him!


----------

